
Idiot Test #5: You don’t have what it takes - aaronbrethorst
http://rafer.net/post/129525320776/idiot-test-5-you-dont-have-what-it-takes-this
======
bpchaps
Dang, this hits home.

About seven years ago, I was fired from a help desk tech job at a local bank
for 'bad performance'. In the exit interview he told me, "I don't think you're
ready for this sort of job yet. You should try to do this sort of job again
five years from now when you're ready." To this day I insist that it was his
piss poor management skills that led to it (it was my first IT job and his
first management job.)

These days, I'm a senior Linux engineer at a respectable company making a
killer salary as the youngest on the team, without a degree. If I took his
advice, I would have lost all confidence and drive. Sometimes I wish I was a
bit more vindictive just so I could give that guy a strong piece of my mind
:).

Never let these sorts of people influence your life negatively!

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> Never let these sorts of people influence your life negatively!

It sounds as if you have.

~~~
bpchaps
It definitely influenced me, but I wouldn't call it a negative influence by
any means.

